# Truck Buying



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 14, 2016)

Not sure how many of you guys have tried to find a good used diesel truck lately, but around here, it's nearly impossible. There are 2 types of trucks on the market. Older trucks with 175k+ miles, or dang near brand new trucks with <40k miles. 85% of the trucks around here are 6.0's, with a few chevy's and the rest cummins. Half the 6.0's were owned by teenagers who put stacks, tuners, etc on them, and are dang near ready to fall apart. The rest are decent looking trucks but have a ton of miles on them. 

I am starting to think I may never find the truck I want in the price range I'd like to keep it at. Finding a $35k truck that's moderately equipped (leather, center console, but no nav, sunroof, backup cam) with less than 100k miles is not easy. Maybe if I looked in Texas... lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 14, 2016)

I've had the same issues looking for cargo vans. Either beat to bat guana with a zillion miles and rusted out or it's way expensive.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 14, 2016)

I had to drive some miles to find a nice low mile truck.
I would guess your looking for a 250 or 2500? 
I just bought a low mile F350 King Ranch crew cab long bed 4wd single rear. There is not much different in mileage it you watch what gears the rear ends have. Just a thought not to throw the f350 and 3500 out.
My daily driver is a 3500 HD Duramax 
Dual rears with 6 speed manual.
Great milage both with and without the trailer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 15, 2016)

My new Nissan Diesel. They assemble them here. Full equip, leather, NAV system, 6 speed auto, blue tooth telephone. Everything. Less then US $25,000 delivered! For my birthday present, me to me with love. 2 Years ago. 



http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0823800x613_zps97be4c56.jpg

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0812800x517_zps70ce4c29.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 15, 2016)

Made a deal on one today. Pretty pleased with it so far. 2012 3500 SRW 6.6 with 40k on it. Not wild about the bed, but it was a good deal and I'm sure I can trade it... Or I may end up loving it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Made a deal on one today. Pretty pleased with it so far. 2012 3500 SRW 6.6 with 40k on it. Not wild about the bed, but it was a good deal and I'm sure I can trade it... Or I may end up loving it.
> 
> View attachment 113586



Stop it! You can't post that and not tell us what you paid. We're all family here. If you got a good deal we'll praise your savvy. If you paid too much we'll taunt you until the end of time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Stop it! You can't post that and not tell us what you paid. We're all family here. If you got a good deal we'll praise your savvy. If you paid too much we'll taunt you until the end of time.


$26,500 out the door trading in my Tahoe getting about $4k out of it after paying off the remainder of the loan.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2016)

Is it a diesel? When I first saw your initial post about 15 minutes ago I was going to post this video for you:






I went ahead and posted it for anyone thinking about buying a used Powerstroke because IMO Bill is THE MAN when it comes to Powerstrokes. I just don't know anything about Chevy diesels. My understanding is that the newer Durmax's are almost as good or as good as some of the Powerstrokes. But as Bill points out in his video certain model P'strokes are to be avoided too, which is why I always say don't buy a badge or a brand but BUY THE TOOL (or in this case the truck model).

That's a damn nice looking truck and if that engine, whether gas or diesel has a good reliablility rating you did well in my not so professional opinion. When I bought my F350 it had so few miles it still smelled new. When the man handed me the keys his wife came out and asked me to join hands with them so I did. She and he prayed that the truck would give me years of trouble-free service. I thought that was really nice and didn't give it much thought over the years, but maybe their god was listening because it's been nearly bullet proof. I will extend the same hope for you and your new beautiful truck that the couple did for me when I bought it - I hope it gives you many miles and years of trouble-free service.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 15, 2016)

@Kevin yes it's a 6.6 duramax lml. Only issue that seems to follow this engine is injector pump, which can be prevented by putting in a kit that replaces it with the previous generation.

Oh, and I actually watched that video. Dude seems to know his stuff for sure. I was pretty close to buying a 6.0 and bullet proofing it until I ran across this truck.


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 15, 2016)

The Duramax is an awesome rig... Dad has an '05 that's on the verge of 400,000 miles; drive train hasn't been apart. And, he is not good about maintaining anything, or fixing things as necessary. Not saying he hasn't had issues with it, it has some nasty diesel fuel fungus growing in the fuel tank that has caused most of his problems with it however. Has tried several different fuel treatments that are supposed to clean it up; it always comes back in time. Was getting about 18 - 19 mpg, bearing on the turbo went out on it at about 280,000 miles, mechanic stepped the turbo up a couple notches when he rebuilt it and he's been doing 22 - 24 mpg with it since.

He recently bought a used 2012 Duramax, and is having issues with that one starting like it should. Acts like fuel pressure is bleeding down and it's not getting fuel when you go to start it. Fires right off one time, the next time it turns over for a while before firing. Otherwise seems to be a good truck as well. Chevy dealer says it should still be under warranty, and they're currently trying to figure the problem out.

Both run like a raped ape!! Almost spooky for a factory diesel. Only place I'd fault the Duramax is the suspension is a little soft if hauling heavy loads.

After Ford abandoned the 7.3 Powerstroke, they made a lot of small diesel mechanics an excellent living! Yeah, they are supposed to be tough if you bulletproof them, but when you spend that much for a truck, why should you have to spend that much to make it run right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2016)

When I go used truck shopping again - which may be sooner rather than later - I'm going to weigh all my options including Duramax. I don't like depriving myself of options just because it has or doesn't have a bad bowtie or Ford emblem on it. I won't be looking at Mopar. Love the muscle cars but not their trucks. If the Duramax seems to be a better option that's what I'll shop for but I'll do tons of research and a Ben Franklin close at the end before I decide.

I will NOT be selling my 7.3 though - I'll have her for life, that's the plan anyway.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> When I go used truck shopping again - which may be sooner rather than later - I'm going to weigh all my options including Duramax. I don't like depriving myself of options just because it has or doesn't have a bad bowtie or Ford emblem on it. I won't be looking at Mopar. Love the muscle cars but not their trucks. If the Duramax seems to be a better option that's what I'll shop for but I'll do tons of research and a Ben Franklin close at the end before I decide.
> 
> I will NOT be selling my 7.3 though - I'll have her for life, that's the plan anyway.


Yeah, I really wanted a Chevy, just because I like the interior better. But that was not my deciding factor. I looked at all of em, and actually tried to make a deal on a ram 2500 mega cab. Just couldn't get to where I wanted to be with it. Then I found this truck and it was pretty much exactly what I wanted. Didn't come with leather, center console, dvd, or remote start, but those weren't must haves, just would have been nice to haves. In the price range I was looking for one in, I wasn't at all expecting to find one equipped like that though. 

I don't blame you for not getting rid of the 7.3... it'll probably be on the road as long as the frame of the truck is in one piece.


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 16, 2016)

The newer Dodge trucks have their strong points and weaknesses as well. On top of the 2 - 3500 Duramax, we have an '09 Dodge 3500, '13 Dodge 4500, and a '14 Dodge 5500 in the fleet. All of which have a stronger suspension than the Duramax, none of which get anywhere near the fuel mileage, nor do they have anywhere near the performance of the Duramax. Torque is great, they'll pull a load and have the power to hold it at highway speeds, and they do seem to be improving in every respect except fuel mileage. The '09 we changed the EGR cooler out, installed an aftermarket cooler and increased our mileage 50%, but it's still only doing 14 mpg and the check engine light stays on all the time because exhaust gas temps are incorrect on the second EGR Temp sensor in the system. That one has a 75 mph governor programmed into it, and has absolutely no snap; you better have LOTS of room to pass when you pull out.

The 4500 performance is better, fuel mileage is better, ride was slightly improved even in a heavier truck with stiffer suspension.

The 5500 performance is greatly improved over the 3500, still doesn't get up and go like the Duramax, but when you pull out to pass it goes around whatever you're passing; still has lots of torque, it's a little slow but really strong. Ride is really comfortable for a vehicle rating of that nature. Kinda surprising really, empty or loaded it's fairly smooth, until you get into off road travel, then you know you're in a 5500. (_The 3500 will beat you to death empty on the highway._) Fuel mileage just flat sucks on the 5500, have seen that one as low as 6 mpg pulling a load, (_I was running 85 -87 mph at the time, but the Duramax will do that and get 20_), and the best I've seen out of it is about 10 mpg.

I haven't been real impressed with Dodge dealers anywhere...

The 4500 had Transfer Case replaced under warranty, scheduled it several weeks in advance, had to wait on the transfer case when they pulled it. Chain is starting to slip in the 5500, but the Dodge dealer wouldn't adjust it unless they could hear it slip, no one else has ever worked on a vehicle or driven a 4x4 for 40+ years or knows anything, THEY have to hear it slip to adjust the chain. Kinda like the $100 diagnostic fee they charged me to tell me that I was right when I told them the body control module was out on the Durango. 

Not all Dodge dealers can work on a Dodge Diesel Truck. They have to be Heavy Truck Certified to work on anything bigger than a 3/4 ton, and if your dealer isn't, you just have to find one that is. Have to drive a 100 miles to have ours worked on down here in Florida. Have more than once been told, "Sorry we can't help you." when experiencing problems on the road.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 16, 2016)

Well, she's mine now (even though technically it was yesterday). Put the light bar on today. And, now I'm also stuck with a brand new Tekonsha Prodigy P3 brake controller that I threw the box away on and used twice... factory brake controller in this truck is much better IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 20, 2016)

Well, I got rid of the wimpy factory mirrors and got in some additional lighting accessories as well. Woohoo.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 20, 2016)

Is that a tilt bed on that thing? Or just very well engineered?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 20, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Is that a tilt bed on that thing? Or just very well engineered?


No, it's a heavy duty bed though. It's by CM Truck Beds (http://www.cmtruckbeds.com.php56-23.dfw3-2.websitetestlink.com/truck-beds/rd-truck-bed/)

I'll try to remember to take a pic. It has a valley down middle from the back up to the gooseneck ball. The sucky part about this bed is that a fifth wheel can't easily be attached. With some redneck ingenuity, I'm sure it would be possible, but if we get a camper, I'll likely end up trading to a factory bed, if I don't do so before that. The flat bed is handy in some situations, but it's a pain in others. Have to strap anything and everything down for the time being until I get some side boards made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2016)

I like them rims....nice looking rig sir. 
Congratulations.....


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 20, 2016)

really cool lighting package!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> until I get some side boards made.



I was just about to suggest you make some super cool side boards. I like the stepped style the most .....



 

Couldn't remember the name of your biz blue something. I hear pig rental can be a tough business.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I was just about to suggest you make some super cool side boards. I like the stepped style the most .....
> 
> View attachment 113955
> 
> Couldn't remember the name of your biz blue something. I hear pig rental can be a tough business.


Lol! I'm going to be engraving my business info on them. Probably do oak but I'm not sure I like that style. On an old truck it would look awesome. On a newer truck, I think just a couple 6" wode boards the length of the bed would look best. And it's Big Blue Woodworks haha.


----------

